# oublie mdp powerbook pismo



## swimaf (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous 

J'ai retrouvé l'ancien powerbook pismo de mon père mais j'ai un petit souci , nous ne nous rappellons plus du mot de passe !
Que puis je faire pour le recuperer ?

Cdlt


----------



## roubig2 (1 Août 2012)

Boot sur le DVD d'installation, va dans utilitaire => utilitaire de réinitialisation de mot de passe et tu met le nouveau MDP et tu le confirme puis tu sors le cd démarre le mac et le tour est joué.


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Je crains que ce ne soit pas aussi simple sur un powerbook qui fonctionne sans doute sous MacOS 9...

C'est un mot de passe de session? ou un mot de passe dès l'allumage du POwerbook?


----------



## Membre supprimé 447952 (30 Août 2012)

Salut,
Si tu l'as retrouvé, c'est qui devait plus servir à grand chose, donc les données dedans sont obsolète, non ? -> le plus simple : clean install et tu seras maître de ton joujou !


----------

